

Kevin Rose doesn't deny Digg has secret editors - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/346642/kevin-rose-doesnt-deny-digg-has-secret-editors

======
pius
_"The consequences are stunning: Digg is not a democracy of news, and the way
headlines make their way to Digg's homepage are neither fair nor
transparent."_

LOL, some people act as if Digg is a nation-state or, even, Google. Was there
really anyone out there who thought that Digg has no moderators for spam,
kiddie porn, etc?

